# Does it itch? vs. Is it itching?



## zaffy

These two are dictionary examples of "itch". Why do they use a different tense?

_What's that big red lump on your arm? *Does it itch*? _ (Does this refer to an itch at the moment of speaking?)
_Why are you wrinking your nose like that? *Is it itching*? _(This clearly refers to the very moment of asking, doesn't it?)


----------



## Hermione Golightly

The first doesn't necessarily mean at the moment of speaking. It includes that and other times, on and off, or all the time.


----------



## zaffy

Hermione Golightly said:


> The first doesn't necessarily mean at the moment of speaking. It includes that and other times or all the time.


So this doesn't work, does it?_  Why are you wrinking your nose like that? *Does it itch*?  _


----------



## anthox

zaffy said:


> So this doesn't work, does it?_  Why are you wrinking your nose like that? *Does it itch*?  _


No, that sentence is fine. Hermione didn't say that it _doesn't _mean "at the moment of speaking", but that it doesn't _necessarily _mean "at the moment of speaking." It could mean, "Does it itch <ever>/<at any point in time>/<all the time>"?


----------



## heypresto

A: Does it itch?

B: Yes sometimes.
B: Yes, I keep scratching it, but I can't stop it itching.
B: Yes, it's been itching all day.

B: Yes, but not at the moment, thank God.
B: Not right now, but it does itch.
B: No, but I'm worried it might start itching. 

All of B's answers are possible.

A: Is it iching?

B: Yes.
B: No.


----------



## zaffy

And when some piece of clothing itches me at the moment of speaking, which tense do I pick?

A: Mum, this jumper itches me!
A: Mum, this jumper is itching me!
B: So just take it off and I'll give you another one.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

This use of 'itch'is not correct.
The jumper makes me itch/y.
This jumper is itchy.
'Itch' is intransitive.


----------



## zaffy

Hermione Golightly said:


> This use of 'itch'is not correct. 'Itch' is intransitive.


Interesting. Longman uses it transitively. Don't you like these examples?


----------



## heypresto

zaffy said:


> Don't you like these examples?


I don't like them at all. In fact I hate them. 

One of our members (sdgraham, I believe?) coined the epithet 'Wrongman' for Longman.


----------



## RM1(SS)

Why do so many learners use Longman?


----------



## Hermione Golightly

It's common to hear it used transitively.  Small children often do, but otherwise it can be considered substandard.
I don't know why Longman gives those examples.


----------



## JulianStuart

Hermione Golightly said:


> It's common to hear it used transitively.  Small children often do, but otherwise it can be considered substandard.
> I don't know why Longman gives those examples.


Looking at the WRF entries, it seems that it may be an AE thing - Collins does not list a transitive form.


----------



## zaffy

heypresto said:


> I don't like them at all. In fact I hate them





Hermione Golightly said:


> it can be considered substandard.



Do they work with no object?
_The label on this shirt itches.
These pant itch._

Or do you prefer them put this way? 
_The label on this shirt is itchy.
These pants are itchy._


----------



## zaffy

JulianStuart said:


> Looking at the WRF entries, it seems that it may be an AE thing - Collins does not list a transitive form.


So the transitive form might be AE but no it's still uncommon in the US. Right?


----------



## Hermione Golightly

Did you mean UK when you typo-ed US?
As I said, it is very common. That doesn'tmean it's acceptable. To me it's on the same scale as "I would of done that"


----------



## heypresto

zaffy said:


> Do they work with no object?
> _The label on this shirt itches.
> These pant itch._


No.



zaffy said:


> Or do you prefer them put this way?
> _The label on this shirt is itchy.
> These pants are itchy._


Yes.


----------



## zaffy

"These pants make me itch. “

Does that sound idiomatic too?


----------



## Roxxxannne

JulianStuart said:


> Looking at the WRF entries, it seems that it may be an AE thing - Collins does not list a transitive form.


In the US I've heard adults say "This sweater itches me" occasionally, but to me it sounds like something a child would say.


----------



## JulianStuart

Roxxxannne said:


> In the US I've heard adults say "This sweater itches me" occasionally, but to me it sounds like something a child would say.


 I've only ever heard the transitive use meaning _scratch_ but _never_ this: The sweater itches me.


----------



## zaffy

Roxxxannne said:


> In the US I've heard adults say "This sweater itches me" occasionally, but to me it sounds like something a child would say.


How would you personally put it?


----------



## zaffy

JulianStuart said:


> I've only ever heard the transitive use meaning _scratch_ but _never_ this: The sweater itches me.


And how do you find this dictionary example where "itch" is used in the sense of "scratch"? 

_I just wanted to stop itching and sleep._


----------



## heypresto

zaffy said:


> And how do you find this dictionary example where "itch" is used in the sense of "scratch"?
> 
> _I just wanted to stop itching and sleep._


It's perfectly fine and correct. 'Scratching' would have a different meaning.


----------



## zaffy

heypresto said:


> It's perfectly fine and correct. 'Scratching' would have a different meaning.


I thought it meant they wanted to stop scratching as otherawise it didn't make sense to me. How can someone stop itching? What does that mean? Can someone itch? I thought some part of our body could itch, for example, "I just wanted my hand to stop itching and sleep".


----------



## anthox

zaffy said:


> I thought it meant they wanted to stop scratching as otherawise it didn't make sense to me. How can someone stop itching? What does that mean? Can someone itch? I thought some part of our body could itch, for example, "I just wanted my hand to stop itching and sleep".


I would interpret it to mean, "I just want the itching to stop."


----------



## zaffy

Oh I see. So doesn't your version sound better?

_I just wanted to stop itching and sleep.
I just wanted the itching to stop and sleep._


----------



## anthox

zaffy said:


> Oh I see. So doesn't your version sound better?
> 
> _I just wanted to stop itching and sleep.
> I just wanted the itching to stop and sleep._


I think the first sentence is ok. We'd have to rephrase the second sentence for it to be correct: _I just wanted the itching to stop so I could sleep. _


----------



## zaffy

anthox said:


> I think the first sentence is ok.



I see, I interpeted it like I myslef was itching, just like I could smoke. That's why it didn't make sense to me.  

_I just wanted to stop smoking and....
I just wanted to stop itching and...._


----------



## Roxxxannne

zaffy said:


> How would you personally put it?


This sweater is itchy, as in #16.


----------



## zaffy

How do you find this Oxford example?

_"I itch all over." _

Wouldn't it better to say "My whole body itches"?


----------



## heypresto

zaffy said:


> Wouldn't it better to say "My whole body itches"?


No. Why? 

You must realise by now that in almost all cases there are several ways of saying the same thing. 'Better' usually means 'simpler' and 'more natural', and in this instance the dictionary example is simpler and more natural.


----------



## zaffy

In Polish we would say this, implying I itch all over. Would it make any sense in English?

_Everything is itching me. _


----------



## heypresto

No.


----------



## zaffy

Say I suffer from an itchy scalp. How do I express it naturally? Do all of these work?

My scalp is itchy.
My scalp itches.
I have an itchy scalp.


----------



## ewie

_My scalp's itching._ [right now]
_My scalp's itchy. / My scalp itches._ [all the time / right now]
_I've got an itchy scalp. _[all the time / right now]
_I have an itchy scalp._ [all the time]

Others may differ, as often happens


----------



## zaffy

ewie said:


> _My scalp's itching._ [right now]
> _My scalp's itchy. / My scalp itches._ [all the time / right now]
> _I've got an itchy scalp. _[all the time / right now]
> _I have an itchy scalp._ [all the time]



And could use a noun as well? If so, it means it's itching right now, doesn't it?

_My scalp has an itch. _


----------



## ewie

zaffy said:


> _My scalp has an itch. _


Extremely unlikely, I'd say


----------



## zaffy

So not all parts of the body can have an itch? I guess it does work as a noun, doesn't it?


----------



## ewie

zaffy said:


> So not all parts of the body can have an itch?


I didn't say that. I just said that _My scalp has an itch. _is an extremely unlikely sentence.


----------



## zaffy

ewie said:


> I didn't say that. I just said that _My scalp has an itch. _is an extremely unlikely sentence.


Yes, but I was wondering if it's just "scalp" or other parts as well that don't collocate with "have an itch".
For example, 
My left index finger has an itch.
My back has an itch.
My right ear has an itch. 

Do those work?


----------



## Tegs

zaffy said:


> Yes, but I was wondering if it's just "scalp" or other parts as well that don't collocate with "have an itch".
> For example,
> My left index finger has an itch.
> My back has an itch.
> My right ear has an itch.
> 
> Do those work?


No, none of them. My finger/back/ear is itchy.


----------



## zaffy

And can I say these using a noun?

_I have an itch in my back.
I have an itch in my scalp.
I have an itch in my left ear._


----------



## Hermione Golightly

Those aren't natural but they are possible. "My scalp itches" for example is to my mind much more likely.


----------



## zaffy

Hermione Golightly said:


> Those aren't natural but they are possible.


So when do I nauturaly use the "have an itch" phrase?


----------



## Tegs

zaffy said:


> So when do I nauturaly use the "have an itch" phrase?


I can't think of any contexts where I'd use it.


----------



## zaffy

Do you like this Longman example?


----------



## zaffy

Cambridge gives this example


----------



## Tegs

Both the examples in 45 and 47 are ok but I wouldn't say either myself. I can't think of any context where I'd choose "I have an itch [somewhere]" over "I have an itchy [something]".


----------



## Syed Muhammad

zaffy said:


> Cambridge gives this example
> 
> View attachment 73684


Both of your given examples are grammatically correct (as Tegs says), but they're unusual. 'I have got' might be used in some different contexts.

I have got a lot of money. (I have a lot of money)
I have got to go there. (I must go there)

(I might be wrong)


----------



## zaffy

And if our whole body is itchy, does either work depending on whether the itching is happening now or our body has a tendency to itch?

I itch all over.         (tendency to itch)
I'm itching all over.  (right now)


----------



## Syed Muhammad

Yes, they are correct. You can also say:
I feel itchy all over. 
(But native speakers would confirm)


----------

